# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  متى تكون المسابقة الجديدة تكرما  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## المفكر

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد مسابقة جديدة وما شروط الدخول في المسابقات 
وهل هي خاصة بالمحللين أم أنها للجميع

----------


## رانيا وجدي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
حاليا لاتوجد مسابقات ، وفور إقامة مسابقة جديدة سوف يتم الإعلان عنها في المنتدى .  
تحياتي

----------


## أحمد 2000

هل يوجد مسابقات للمضاربين العاديين؟

----------


## sameer dourra

بالانتظار أخت رانيا وياريت تكون منوعة للمحللين وللمشاركات القيمة وللأعضاء الفاعلين و غيرها من المجالات

----------


## _fady_

المفروض ان لا تقف المسابقات نهائيا و تكون على حساب الشركات الموجودة بالمنتدى ولو بجوائز رمزية

----------


## الهوواووي1

ياليت عاوزين مسابقة يا ادارة

----------


## أبوقصي

السنة الماضية كان في مسابقة ضخمة على شهر رمضان  
هذه السنة هل يوجد ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السنة الماضية كان في مسابقة ضخمة على شهر رمضان  
> هذه السنة هل يوجد ؟

 للأسف حتى الأن لم يصلنا اي معلومات عن مسابقة خاصة بشهر رمضان ، في حال وجود مسابقة سوف يتم الاعلان عنها في المنتدى وعلى حسابات مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي الرسمية للشركة

----------


## أبوقصي

اخت رانيا  
عاوزين همتكن السنة دي بمسابقة جامدة زي عوايد المتداول العربي  :Big Grin:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخت رانيا  
> عاوزين همتكن السنة دي بمسابقة جامدة زي عوايد المتداول العربي

 حياك الله اخي أبو قصي ،  
سوف اتواصل مع القسم المختص وان شاء الله خير

----------


## أبوقصي

> حياك الله اخي أبو قصي ،  
> سوف اتواصل مع القسم المختص وان شاء الله خير

 بشرينا أخت رانيا 
هل يوجد اخبار طيبة  :Asvc:

----------


## أبوقصي

هل يوجد اخبار جديدة عن مسابقات شهر رمضان

----------


## Point.system

وفقك الله

----------


## Point.system

وفقك الله

----------

